# Ben Pearson Colt 7070



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

303 - 

What you you like you know?

The 62" BP Colt was an entry to intermediate level bow with a shallow or almost semi recurve, preferring a brace height of approximately 7.5".
Your model was made from the late 60's to early 70's +/-. Your bow should have brown glass, while bows under 40# had white. The riser was actually made from several pieces of wood to cut costs, but you'll have to look pretty closely to find the glue lines. 

At that weight it will like a 14 strand B-50 DACRON string, and if your draw length is in the 28'- 29" range, it will lile 1916s. 
(Sine the bow has no tip overlays, it is definitely a DACRON only bow.)
If you draw over 29", you may feel some stacking.

If there are any "x"s before or after the 50# making, each x before the 50# means subtract 1#, and after the 50# add one pound for each x. 

I personally really liked the Colt and it bigger brother the Javelina. 

If there's nothing currently wrong with it, it should serve you well for along time. 

Enjoy,

Viper1 out.


----------



## 303hunter (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks Viper! You've about covered what I wanted to know.
I bought a 58" 14 strand Dacron string, and some 29.5" carbon arrows.
Tried it out yesterday, and can still do half decent after 30 years.


----------

